

Want to check how far behind has Facebook's Insights really gotten now? - wdavidturner
http://whyisfacebookinsightsnotworking.com/

======
gdeglin
I've wanted to build a more generalized version of this in the past. Facebook
does a poor job of reporting on many of their own API issues and it would be
relatively simple to build a tool that called each API endpoint and validated
that the results where correct and up to date.

Interestingly, Twitter forbids developers from doing this. In their API terms
(<https://dev.twitter.com/terms/api-terms>) they have the following statement
"You will not attempt or encourage others to...use or access the Twitter API
for purposes of monitoring the availability, performance, or functionality of
any of Twitter's products and services"

